# All Heat Team: PG Voting



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*PICK TWO!!!*

The Nominees:










*#10, Tim Hardaway (1995-2001)*










*#15, Mario Chalmers (2008-Present)*










*#55, Jason Williams (2005-2008)*










*#20, Gary Payton (2005-2007)*










*#2, Rory Sparrow (1988-1990)*










*#11, Sherman Douglas (1989-1992)*










*#25, Anthony Carter (1999-2003)*​


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I only voted in the poll once, so please add my vote for Sherman Douglas AND Tim Hardaway


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wanted to show love to JWill but hard to pick against Hardaway and Chalmers with all his years here and now a chip


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

the Top 4 r really nice picks. I picked Chalmers, he's in his prime with a ring..Still can get alot better and obviously till has potential...which the others don't


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Tim Hardaway is the guarantee pick, then it's either Chalmers or Williams depending on which player you think helped lead us to a championship more. Chalmers and J-Will both had huge games for us in their playoff runs but I picked Mario because he will be with us at least a few more years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's not gonna be 2nd, but Sherman Douglass had two very productive years with the Heat. Around 16 and 8 on 50% shooting.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

It's clearly Hardaway, then everyone else.

I went White Chocolate


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I went Rio second over JWill because we drafted him, among a few other reasons. Both know how to burn that sticky though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Hardaway is clearly the cream of the crop. my favorite Heat PG. 

I had to think twice between J Will and Chalmers. both contributed but stuck with Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I picked Rio because we drafted him and expect to keep him for the long haul.


----------

